# Toro SS 721 vs 621 questions



## rlb (Jan 5, 2015)

Is the engine the only difference between these models? Is the extra power of the 721 really noticeable in real use conditions? Thanks.


----------



## rlb (Jan 5, 2015)

Does anyone know how these compare power wise in real use? The 721 has about 50cc more than the 621 but I've never read any complaints about the 621's power. I really would like to make a decision soon as the 621 is in limited supply. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Haven't run either so I'm of no help for a direct comparison. I did have some brand of 5hp SS and it worked great on everything but frozen EOD. I would think if you're on the fence about the 621 it should have more than enough power for deep snows and the EOD as long as you don't let it freeze before you get to it.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I have a Toro 421 which is supposed to be 5.5 hp (195cc) and never had a problem with removing snow up to 12 or so inches. When doing EOD slush, it pushes it out like cookie dough and keeps on going (albeit slowly).


----------



## rlb (Jan 5, 2015)

Grunt said:


> I have a Toro 421 which is supposed to be 5.5 hp (195cc) and never had a problem with removing snow up to 12 or so inches. When doing EOD slush, it pushes it out like cookie dough and keeps on going (albeit slowly).


The 421 is the same as the 621. Toro changed the model names around 2012 and the 421 became the 621. So you never had any problems with deep snow or bogging of the engine? Have you had any problems with the engine or machine in general? I think there was a recall for the 221/421 for leaking fuel from the carb.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

rlb said:


> The 421 is the same as the 621. Toro changed the model names around 2010/11 and the 421 became the 621. So you never had any problems with deep snow or bogging of the engine? Have you had any problems with the engine or machine in general?


My 421 has the LH195SP Tecumseh flat head engine and in seven years it has had only regular oil changes, no mechanical failures. The paddles and scraper bar have been replaced three times due to the amount of pavement I maintain and the auger control cable was replaced once due to fraying. I am completely satisfied with my "OLD" Toro.

I believe the recall had something to do with the routing of the gas line to eliminate a leak\fire hazard.


----------



## rlb (Jan 5, 2015)

I think the recall had to do with ethanol deteriorating the aluminum in the carb or float area. I was supposedly fixed before the name change to 621. My main question is with the power of the 621. I can get that or a 721 which is 50cc bigger. I am trying to find out if that extra power of the 721 is really needed in real use. The 621 is about $85 cheaper so if there is not much difference I would go with the cheaper 621.


----------

